# Assateague...again



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Is anybody going Friday? I don't think I can make it to Kool Ice or Harbor Tackle before close, so if anybody who is going earlier can pick up some bunker I'd be glad to reimburse you Friday night.

I'm headed to Va. Beach over Memorial Day weekend, so this is probably my last Assateague trip until Fall. 

Anybody else going this weekend?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

PM'd you let me know, hitting sack shortly

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

I cannot get there until Sat afternoon because my son has a T Ball game in the morning. Bucks will be open until 10. After Memorial Day open until Midnight. They keep fresh Bunker, Herring, Bloods, and Peelers in stock. They are pretty good. I go every weekend throughout the summer except for when I am in OBX or FL.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*AI this weekend*

Hey SF

I will be heading down for my first solo AI trip this weekend. I am not sure if I will be there before they close either, but I will give it a shot. I will more than likely show up early saturday morning. and fish all day and possibly spend the night and fish again on Sunday. I have not been out there in the past few weeks, actually since Shaggy took me out, but does anyone think it will be too crowded (too many orvs out there) to show up on Saturday Morning?

Regarding bunker.

Last spring/summer, I swung by Anglers on the day before for fresh bunker for night trips/early morning trips to Delaware. Not sure if Day old bait makes a difference,but the blues at IRI did not seem to care then. or if they even have any fresh


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey SF
> 
> I will be heading down for my first solo AI trip this weekend. I am not sure if I will be there before they close either, but I will give it a shot. I will more than likely show up early saturday morning. and fish all day and possibly spend the night and fish again on Sunday. I have not been out there in the past few weeks, actually since Shaggy took me out, but does anyone think it will be too crowded (too many orvs out there) to show up on Saturday Morning?
> 
> ...


Jeff, I got some bunker from Angler's a few
weeks ago for my SP trip. That bait 
was stank! I would not recommend
them for fresh bunker. What I have done
in the past when I was leaving late was to
call up a bait shop in OC or DE and pay
for the fresh bait over the phone and
they would leave me the bait in a bag
with ice outside in a pre-arranged spot.
Never had a problem with any shops
doing that.


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

I got some of that Bunker as well from Anglers. I waited for they guy that sells it to them to bring it in figuring it would be fresh caught. Nope! It is coming bad from the source...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Talapia,

Thats a good idea, I may give that a shot or just wait until sun rise on Saturday.

Will play it by ear.
Matt,

If I go down early, I'll pm ya


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

The only time I've stopped at "stranglers" this year was to park in their parking lot to walk to the Wendy's and buy me a #7.  Otherwise, I just drive on by. 

I'll be out there Friday evening (hopefully around 4-5pm), but it sounds like I might leave the beach before you get there. I pack up shortly after dark to get some rest for the morning bite. PM me if you need any help and you think you'll arrive before 8:30pm.


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*bait*

the place for fresh bunker on the way to ai is kool ice


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

and if you are too late for kool ice hit harbor tackle off route 611


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Yikes!*

Looking at that wind, I'm having second thoughts about going. It's going to be _breezy_.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

If you need something after hours from Harbor Tackle, give me a call and we can make arrangements. Do offer after hours service.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks BTF*

That is customer service!

I know you all close at 7, but how late would you be willing to venture out for an exchange. I know I cant make it down that early.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't look to bad now,*

I exspect things might build in the next day thoe. I'll keep a eye on it and decide in the morn. Fish On's there there now, I'll get some insight later tonight. .....Hat

Coastal Waters From Fenwick Island De To Chincoteague Va Out 20 Nm-
Coastal Waters From Chincoteague To Parramore Island Va Out 20 Nm-


This Afternoon
S winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 3 ft. A chance of showers and tstms.
Tonight
SW winds 15 to 20 kt...becoming W 10 to 15 kt after midnight. Seas 3 to 4 ft. A chance of showers and tstms.
Fri
SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 4 ft.
Fri Night
SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 ft.
Sat
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 ft.
Sat Night
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 ft.
Sun
W winds 10 to 15 kt...becoming NW after midnight. Seas 3 to 4 ft.
Mon
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 to 4 ft. Winds and seas higher in and near tstms.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> I exspect things might build in the next day thoe. I'll keep a eye on it and decide in the morn. Fish On's there there now, I'll get some insight later tonight. .....Hat
> 
> .


You guys need a job...and no I ain't 
hating.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Henry,*



Talapia said:


> You guys need a job...and no I ain't
> hating.



I use to have one of those things. Just can't remember when! LMAO .....Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> I use to have one of those things. Just can't remember when! LMAO .....Hat


I am just bitter cuz I can't go fishing 
again this weekend....


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*AI & Weather*

Ok, 

I know the west winds can be bad. (bugs) and less bait fish pushed towards shore. 

I know the SE & E winds can be bad during high tide as the beach can wash over. 

What wind speeds and wave heights are the limits? Meaning when should I not bother going to AI, winds of 15mph waves 4', etc.?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.oysterbaytackle.com/drifting051205.asp


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*

That is exactly what I was looking for. I have most of Sue's drifting easy archives printed in a binder for casual reading, I must have missed this one.

Thanks Talap.

Jeff


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Great article*

Great article for me the newbie.
Thanks Talapia..


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Winds Waves and the Bugs*

I was at AI all last week we had all kinds of wind waves and them there bugs stayed to themselves if I could get down there I would be there as we speak, the bugs are not bad yet and the west winds will just help you cast further and the main thing which you have overlooked is THE FISH ARE THERE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!Get your bait and get on out there...... Harbour Tackle and Bev always a great service for the fisherman thanks Bev...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*AI Saturday*

Hey, Hen.. thx for the report. 

Jeff.. thinking about heading that way w/ the family on Saturday... p/m'd u.... 

Maybe I'll see you there. 

O, BTW what time does the office open in order for you to get an ORV pass... 

Also, can you purchase an annual Park Pass from SPSP...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*ORV pass*

Think the office opens at 8am and yes you can get the annual park as well, There are things you need to take with you out on the beach REGS by the park Shovel Jack Boards Tow strap air pressure guage that reads down to 15 psi, AI has a website you can visit for further info. ALSO dont overlook using SAND FLEAS black drum will hit them and so will the stripers use a high low rig with them hook them from the shell to the inside. Thats free bait go down to the water line put a shovel in and you can get a bucketfull in no time loft out over the first breaker and good luck to all.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Ai*



Teddy said:


> Think the office opens at 8am and yes you can get the annual park as well, There are things you need to take with you out on the beach REGS by the park Shovel Jack Boards Tow strap air pressure guage that reads down to 15 psi, AI has a website you can visit for further info. ALSO dont overlook using SAND FLEAS black drum will hit them and so will the stripers use a high low rig with them hook them from the shell to the inside. Thats free bait go down to the water line put a shovel in and you can get a bucketfull in no time loft out over the first breaker and good luck to all.


Thanks for the advice Teddy... I'll definitely have to give a report for the days events. I'll have the wifey, young'uns and the pooch w/ me... so hopefully it'll be an eventfull day...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, another successfull skating adventure, and some decent sized shark and a couple of ling. Brother go a 42" plus for the box. Me through peelers, chunks and heads, to no avail, but still worthwhile going there. Bro also hooked into a 4' plus sand tiger, they gots some nasty looking chompers, two rows of teeth top and bottom.

Anyways, specics, winds from SW 10 -15 yesterday, did calm after dark, but for the most, needed eights for everything, and still some travel. 

Today, pretty much same direction, but stronger :--| , so packed it in and headed home earlier than planned, since eights didn't hold yesterday, figured might be a tens day, didn't have any (thank God  , so excuse, I mean the reason to leave early.

Try again next week!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Shaggy*

Hey, thanks for the report. Hopefully I'll have a little success as your Bro had.. BTW, the 42 was a ????


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> BTW, the 42 was a ????


About 28 pounds and change  , 

no healthy looking striper, nice head and shoulders.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thanks...*

I'm itch'n to get out there.. 

May give a live report... wifey has broadband on her laptop so I'll see if it works or not...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Skates and More Skates*

Looks like the RED DRUM have arrived also Shaggy I wish I could have been there instead of working my life away. Congrats to Bro, its about time! HAHAHA see ya


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Jeff,
If anyone needs anything just call, we can make arrangements for any time. Just give me a break if my hair not combed and I do not smile. Be glad
to be available at any time.

Beverly


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I just got back.........*

No skunk for me. I caught 7 round headed vampires, 1 AI flounder and a small thresher...No chit.....nice teeth and that very distinctive tail. It was a wonderful thing to hear the bait runner sing 

Eights were holding today. I did dig up a mess of the larger sand fleas. Something really liked em I put three on a circle hook and they were gone in seconds I think my 5/0 circles were a tad to big maybe?

Oh yeah...vampires were from 9 to fourteen inches. I kept two 14's to fry up tonight


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Winds 15-20 out of the west. There go my plans. That water's going to be muddy and roiled.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With the west winds*

also come the bugs. Just got off the phone with Fish On, he's on the island now. The black flies are on the beach for a meal as I type.  Think I have to pass on this one!....Hat


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hat*

Hey, you really think those bugs are going to be in big tomorrow. I'll be out there early a.m..soaking 8nbait trying to get my first drum, skate, striper, mermaid... lol.. whatever will hit the ole slab in the drink... 

I'll be sure to post or give someone a call. Thought the Mrs' had the broadband access, but unfortunately no go... geezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Flies*

Thats really strange about the flies I just got off the phone with a friend who has fished yesterday and today on AI and says he has not encountered any flies at all, THE FISH ARE THERE!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There's going to be a breather in the wind from around midnight tonight until around 10 AM tomorrow. That should give a decent window for catching fish.

That said, a really hard westerly wind like this is going to make the surf really muddy. It's going to be skate city.


----------

